# Calligraphy pen



## spnemo (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a relative request a calligraphy pen.  I know the nibs are different than a standard fountain pen nib.  Where should I look for calligraphy pen parts? ( I have checked the Golden Nib)


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 29, 2010)

Try Hobby Lobby or Michael's.  Any University store should have them also.
Charles


----------



## chrisk (Dec 29, 2010)

Lou Metcalf, Exotic Blanks, Craft Supplies USA.


----------



## Chthulhu (Dec 29, 2010)

What KIND of calligraphy? The square-tip nibs used for italic writing are completely different from the pointed flexible nibs used for variable line widths.

What is usually marketed as a "calligraphy set" is a cartridge fountain pen with one or more crisp italic nibs, or sometimes a dip pen with Speedball lettering nibs.

Occasionally, though, I see "calligraphy sets" that are dip pens with one or more flexible nibs.

If your relative wants a fountain pen with a flexible nib, you may have to find a vintage fountain pen from which to obtain the nib and feed. If it's an italic that's desired, pick up a Sheaffer calligraphy pen and use the nib unit; it will accept Sheaffer cartridges, short international cartridges, or standard converters ("ink pumps").


----------



## titan2 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sean,

I've made up kits for Calligraphy/Dip pens w/o the nibs as they are many to choose from for what you need or want.

Send me a PM if you'd like to know more.


Later,


Barney


----------

